# rosemary eo



## honor435 (Jun 27, 2009)

anyone use rosemary eo, does it smell good in soap?


----------



## Avalon (Jun 27, 2009)

I have only made rosemary soap once.  Used 1 oz ppo and found that it faded very quickly.  Now I only use it in blends.  Just as an aside, I've read that it's not supposed to be used by epileptics or pregnant women.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

Rosemary used at .5 oz PPO is nice with mint , lemon , spearmint, lavender and sweet orange, rosemary and peppermint in equal parts is supposed to smell like Andes thin mints.I haven't tried it yet but I am going to.

HTH
Kitn


----------



## gekko62 (Jun 28, 2009)

I reckon it smells like eucalyptus.

But I do lavandin/rosemary 3/1,it smells more lavender than lavender does!


----------



## krissy (Jun 28, 2009)

i used rosemary and spearmint in a castile and it came out great. it isn't to over powering or anything. i would use it again.


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 29, 2009)

I use it blended with lemongrass, spearmint & lavender for my spa bars. It's very refreshing.


----------



## lecheymiel (Sep 23, 2009)

I use rosemary EO for a balsamic soap with aloe (I´m asmatic  :? )
Tea Tree, Rosemary and Lemongrass...

good luck,

Bibs


----------



## IanT (Sep 23, 2009)

I havent the eo of it yet but I have used the soap... I got it from getaguru.com.... smelled soooo yummy.... except made me crave bread and olive oil....



go figure


----------



## beautifulbay (Sep 26, 2009)

I've used rosemary EO in my herbal explosion bars.  I like it, smells a little like eucalyptus.  Does nice in the soap.


----------

